# Anyone know of a good food grade anti-caking agent?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

other than flour or cornstarch???

I have some dehydrated onion that was ground into powder, that has gotten all clumped up. I still use it as is in seasoning meals trying to break it up as I need, but there's gotta be a better way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> other than flour or cornstarch???
> 
> I have some dehydrated onion that was ground into powder, that has gotten all clumped up. I still use it as is in seasoning meals trying to break it up as I need, but there's gotta be a better way.


Maybe add salt? I like using Onion-Salt spice!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Maybe add salt? I like using Onion-Salt spice!


That may be an idea, but for the most part I try to stay away from spices containing salt cause if I add all of them together in something, it gets mighty salty. (onion salt, garlic salt, celery salt, etc) I'd rather add my own amount of salt.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

FWIW, this happens to commercial onion powder, too. If you can break it up, put it back in the dehydrator, then store it with a desiccant pack.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have never had trouble with cornstarch or flour caking up.

Biggest PIA is garlic powder and onion powder, bricks!

I break it out, dry it, and run through the grain mill.

It sucks in enough moisture when you open to use, I keep mine in airtight containers to boot.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Rice? I always throw a few grains in the salt shaker, seems to prevent clumping.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Rice? I always throw a few grains in the salt shaker, seems to prevent clumping.


Yup I do that with my homemade garlic powder/garlic salt and my wild leek powder I make.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A saltine cracker inside the package is something I remember?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> A saltine cracker inside the package is something I remember?


The cracker itself will absorb moisture been there done that too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. For what's left in this one container, I'll probably just leave it as is and break it up as I need. But for the future, I think I'll start with the container & work out from there. As in, making sure it is air tight, then re-grinding any clumps & add the desiccant or cracker and if all else fails...….just keep breaking it up. 


I've not had a problem with garlic powder, whether store bought or home made, just the home made onion powder. But also store bought Au Jus in the large plastic container that is guaranteed to cake up to a brick.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have never had trouble with cornstarch or flour caking up.
> 
> Biggest PIA is garlic powder and onion powder, bricks!
> 
> ...


No the problem isn't with the flour or cornstarch caking, but is with onion powder & store bought Au Jus.

I didn't want to mix those with flour &/or cornstarch to prevent the caking cause that effects the consistency of the recipe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like it might be good to run the clumps through the trusty coffee bean spice grinder as needed. Think that would be preferable to adding addendum's.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like it might be good to run the clumps through the trusty coffee bean spice grinder as needed. Think that would be preferable to adding addendum's.


I think you're right, but I had to ask.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I think you're right, but I had to ask.


I was going to try adding a few grains of rice to my onion powder. My garlic powder never cakes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> other than flour or cornstarch???
> 
> I have some dehydrated onion that was ground into powder, that has gotten all clumped up. I still use it as is in seasoning meals trying to break it up as I need, but there's gotta be a better way.


I buy the containers about 2 inches in diameter and maybe 6 inches tall, . . . flip top lids, . . . and my onion powder clumps up big time.

I just bang it up against the edge of the counter top a couple times, . . . shake out what I need, . . . stick it back on the rack. Been doing that for years, . . . so far has worked every time.

The containers are plastic, . . . and soft enough to take the banging with out breaking.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

